# اجراء حسابات على محرك المركبات



## عساف32 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

المعادلات الحسابية للسيارات 
Automotive Mathematical Formulas​​
حسابات المحرك:

حجم (سعة) المحرك​

Engine Swept Volume​
*




*
Where:​
حجم سعة المحرك​
m3
Engine swept volume​
Ve​

قطر (جوف) الاسطوانة​
m
Cylinder bore (diameter)
B​
طول الشوط​
m
Stroke
L​
عدد اسطوانات المحرك​

Number of cylinders
n​
مساحة الاسطوانة (المكبس)​
m2
Cylinder (piston) area
Acyl​
حجم الاسطوانة​
m3
Cylinder volume
Vs​ 


نسبة الإنضغاط​
Compression Ratio
*



*​
:Where​

نسبة الإنضغاط​

Compression ratio
r​
حجم الخلوص​
m3
Clearance volume
Vc​
حجم الاسطوانة​
m3
Cylinder volume
Vs​ 


القدرة البيانية للمحرك​

Engine Indicated Power ​
*



*
Where:​
قدرة البيانية للمحرك​
kW
Engine indicated power
Pi​
الضغط المتوسط الفعال البياني​
N/m2
Indicated mean effective pressure
imep​
مساحة الاسطوانة (المكبس)​
m2
Cylinder (piston) Area 
A​
طول الشوط​
m
Stroke
L​
عدد الاسطوانات​

Number of cylinders
n​
عدد لفات المحرك في الدقيقة​
rpm, 
rev/min
Engine revolution per minute 
N​
حجم (سعة) المحرك​
m3
Engine volume
Ve​ 


القدرة الفرملية للمحرك​
Engine Brake Power





Where:​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW 
Engine brake power
Pb​
عزم المحرك​
kN.m
Engine torque
Te​
سرعة الزاوية للمحرك​
1/s 
Engine angular speed 
w​
عدد لفات المحرك في الدقيقة​
rpm, 
(rev/min)
Engine number of revolution per minute
N​ 


القدرة الاحتكاكية للمحرك​
Engine Friction Power 
*



*
Where:​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW
Engine friction power
Pf​
قدرة المحرك البيانية​
kW
Engine indicated power 
Pi​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW
Engine brake power 
Pb​ 


الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك​
Engine Mechanical Efficiency 
*



*
Where:​
الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك​

Mechanical efficiency
hm​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW
Engine brake power
Pb​
قدرة المحرك البيانية​
kW
Engine indicated power 
Pi​ 


الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود​
Specific Fuel Consumption SFC 





Where:​
الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود​
kg/(kW.h)
Specific fuel consumption
SFC​
كتلة الوقود المستخدمة في الساعة​
kg/h
Mass of fuel consumed per hour
m.f​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW 
Engine brake power 
Pb​ 


الكفاءة الحرارية للمحرك​
Engine Brake Thermal Efficiency 





Where:​
الكفاءة الحرارية للوقود​

Thermal efficiency 
hth​
قدرة المحرك الفرملية​
kW
Engine brake power
Pb​
كتلة الوقود المستهلكة في الساعة​
kg/h
Mass of fuel consumed per hour
m.​
حجم الوقود المستهلك في الساعة​
m3/h
Volume of fuel consumed per hour
V.​
كثافة الوقود​
kg/m3
Fuel density 
r​
القيمة الحرارية للوقود​
kJ/kg, kW.s/kg
Fuel calorific (heat) value
CV​ 


الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك​
Engine Volumetric Efficiency 
*



*
Where:​
الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك​

Volumetric efficiency
hV​
الحجم الفعلي للهواء (المسحوب داخل الاسطوانة)​
m3 
Actual air volume intake
Vair​
حجم الاسطوانة​
m3
Cylinder volume 
Vs​


----------



## ابو رائد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسنت على المشاركة وننتظر منك المزيد والجديد :85: .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## ـ و ـ (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جـــــــــــزيلا


----------



## سما أحمد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا
موضوع بسيط وحلو


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا :55:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــرا" على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed malik (24 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 يونيو 2013)

مجهود جميل الف شكر


----------

